# Partikel konservieren?



## Professor Tinca (12. Mai 2014)

Es gibt ja Partikel in Plasteflaschen zu kaufen.
Z.B: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Berkley-Gulp...elsport_Köder_Futter&var=&hash=item5d4baf215e

Hat jemand ne Idee wie die haltbar gemacht werden?

Mich interessiert wie ich Partikel kochen und auf Vorrat lagern kann.
Und zwar so dass sie nicht im Eimer unter Wasser sauer werden sondern frisch riechen/schmecken!


----------



## gründler (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Partikel konservieren?*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Kaliumsorbat-E202-1kg-PE-Clip-Beutel-frei-Haus-/161294686099?pt=Nahrungsmittel_Spezialit%C3%A4ten&hash=item258de99793


Die meisten Großanbieter nehmen das hier weil einigermassen geschmacksneutral und sehr gut was Quali und haltbarkeit des behandelten Produktes betrifft.


|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Partikel konservieren?*

Super.

Wie wird das verarbeitet?
Mitkochen mit den Partikeln oder erst danach zugeben und wieviel nimmt man am besten(Erfahrungswerte)?

Gibts auch noch etwas billigeres oder andere Ideen?


----------



## gründler (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Partikel konservieren?*

Scroll mal link ganz durch bis unten da steht das alles wie wo .....

Ich benutze das auch ja,und kann mich net beschweren,kein schimmel kaum eigengeruch beim Endprodukt gute Verarbeitung.Das zeug ist in fast allen Lebensmitteln drin die wir so kaufen und haltbarkeit benötigen Joghurts Säfte usw.usw.


#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Partikel konservieren?*

Hab gelesen und da steht:
"Grundsätzlich ist die erfolgreiche Anwendung von Kaliumsorbat sehr vom Geschick des Verwenders abhängig 
und sorgfältige Versuche sind deshalb vorteilhaft."


----------



## gründler (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Partikel konservieren?*

Also auf 1kg murmeln hab ich ca nen normal gehäuften teelöffel genommen und das innen bißchen Wasser aufgelößt und dann zum teig getan.Dann 2-3 tage die Murmeln getrocknet und dann eingetütet.


Ich hab 1kg für 8.99 bei 123 abgeschossen must mal gucken wo im angebot ist.
|wavey:


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Partikel konservieren?*

Die Partikel in Portionsgröße in Gefrierbeutel und einfrieren!
Hat den guten Nebeneffekt, dass wenn der ganze Klumpen in gefrorenem Zustand eingeworfen wird, dass Zeugs weiter fliegt und dazu noch auf einem Punkt liegt!
Wenn zu erwarten ist, dass die Patikel dann an der Oberfläche schwimmen, denn Eis hat ja Auftrieb, eventuell noch einen (Kiesel) Stein mit in die Tüte.

Jürgen


----------



## gründler (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Partikel konservieren?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Die Partikel in Portionsgröße in Gefrierbeutel und einfrieren!
> Hat den guten Nebeneffekt, dass wenn der ganze Klumpen in gefrorenem Zustand eingeworfen wird, dass Zeugs weiter fliegt und dazu noch auf einem Punkt liegt!
> Wenn zu erwarten ist, dass die Patikel dann an der Oberfläche schwimmen, denn Eis hat ja Auftrieb, eventuell noch einen (Kiesel) Stein mit in die Tüte.
> 
> Jürgen


 
Dann must aber nen Stein mittig mit einfrieren weil sonst könnte der Klumpen abdriften.Paar minuten schwimmt die Kugel nämlich 

|wavey:


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Partikel konservieren?*

@Gründler, auch wieder richtig!
An Stelle des Steins, dürfte eine Handvoll Sand den gleichen Zweck erfüllen.
Oder Kies/Split in feiner Körnung, gibt es beim Hornbach, da kannst du noch zwischen hell und dunkel wählen!

Jürgen


----------



## schomi (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Partikel konservieren?*

Ich habe mal eine Frage dazu.
Warum muss ich konservieren, wenn ich danach die Kugeln einfriere?


----------



## gründler (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Partikel konservieren?*



schomi schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage dazu.
> Warum muss ich konservieren, wenn ich danach die Kugeln einfriere?


 

Wenn du einfrierst brauchst du net Konservieren.

Aber bei gewisser lagerung von gewissen Ködern muss man irgendwie Schimmel und co.vorbeugen.

Salz Zucker...etc.zb.oder halt Konservierer.

|wavey:


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Partikel konservieren?*



> Warum muss ich konservieren, wenn ich danach die Kugeln einfriere?



Da Prof. Tinca auch nach anderen Möglichkeiten fragte, war dies natürlich als Alternative zum Konservierungsmittel gedacht!

Jürgen


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Partikel konservieren?*

Hmmmmm.....sonst noch Ideen außer Kaliumsorbat und einfrieren?

Mit viel Salz oder Zucker werden die Partikel wohl austrocknen und anders schmecken als vorher.|kopfkrat
Wieviel Salz oder Zucker braucht man eigentlich prozentual um zu konservieren?
Weiß das jemand?


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Partikel konservieren?*



> sonst noch Ideen außer Kaliumsorbat und einfrieren?



Einwecken!
Dann hast du das Zeugs auch in Gläsern!

Jürgen


----------



## Allround-Angler (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Partikel konservieren?*

Konservieren muss man nicht, wenn man einfriert.
Ich würde die Konservierungsmittel ganz weglassen!
Einwecken geht doch auch.
Wichtig ist, dass die Behälter luftdicht schließen.
Partikel kochen.
Portionsweise in Einweckgläser füllen.
Im Wasserbad erhitzen, bzw. heiß halten.


----------



## schomi (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Partikel konservieren?*

Danke für die Informationen bezüglich einfrieren und konservieren.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Partikel konservieren?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Einwecken!
> Dann hast du das Zeugs auch in Gläsern!
> 
> Jürgen




Einwecken wäre ne die Notlösung(wegen Bruchgefahr im Rucksack).
Einfrieren geht nicht. Den Platz brauche ich für die Fische, nicht fürs Futter.:m

Am liebsten wäre mir Konservierung in Plasteflaschen(ähnl. den käuflichen), die nicht brechen können und stapelbar sind.


Es muss doch mehr Mittel als Kaliumsorbat geben oder?
Es werden doch heutzutage alle Lebensmittel haltbar gemacht.


----------



## Trollwut (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Partikel konservieren?*

Spontan würde mir einfallen: Entweder Alkohol mit rein kippen, ab ca. 14/15% in der Lösung wirkt das konservierend und die Gärung läuft nicht weiter. Verändert allerdings wohl den Geshcmack zum positiven 
Oder aber schwefeln
Geschwefelt wird auch im Lebensmittelbereich, kenn mich damit aber nicht aus, wie das genau abläuft. Müsstest du selbst mal googlen (z.b. Wein schwefeln)


----------



## angler1996 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Partikel konservieren?*

früher kam da mal ein Schluck Hochprozentiges auf das Wasser, angebrannt und Deckel drauf!
 Hält nicht ewig, mit Plaste - mußte Testen:q


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Partikel konservieren?*

Alk wird wohl zu teuer und wer weiß ob die Fische solche Cognacbohnen mögen.:q

Fürs Schwefeln gibts wohl verschiedene Verfahren, da muss ich mich noch genauer mit befassen.#6


----------



## angler1996 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Partikel konservieren?*

welche Mengen willst du konservieren?:q
 Sack Reis:q


----------



## Tino (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Partikel konservieren?*

Hallo Andi

Du kannst auch in den Plastikflaschen einwecken.

So heiß wie es geht in die sterilen Flaschen randvoll einfüllen und dann verschließen.

Gaaaaaaaaanz wichtig dabei.

Seeeeeeehr langsam abkühlen lassen.

So hab ich es mal in nem Karpfenforum gelesen,dass die das so mit Vakumiertüten machen.
Das gekochte Zeug rein,vakumieren und kochen. Danach sehr langsam abkühlen lassen. Am besten alles in eine Decke wickeln.
So würde es dort beschrieben und für gut befunden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Partikel konservieren?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> welche Mengen willst du konservieren?:q
> Sack Reis:q



N paar Kilos.:m



Tino schrieb:


> Das gekochte Zeug rein,vakumieren und kochen. Danach sehr langsam abkühlen lassen. Am besten alles in eine Decke wickeln.
> So würde es dort beschrieben und für gut befunden.



Klingt gut Tino.#6
Das probier ich mal.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Partikel konservieren?*

mein mais  steht seit april 2013  im fass,es gibt kein besseren köder .

der mais gibt beim gären aminosäuren,u.s.w frei die fische stehn drauf vorallem grasser,karpfen barben,brassen.


ich nehme keinen frischen mehr zum füttern,der hat mir zu wenig lockwirkung muss aber jeder selber wissen


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (16. Mai 2014)

Hi, hab heute mal wieder Hanf eingemacht. 
Die Packungen sind Peperoni Dosen ausm Großhandel. 






Hab den Hanf mit 150gr. gemahlenen Chilis aus Eigenanbau und 300gr. Salz gekocht bis er aufgeplatzt ist und dann in die Dosen abgefüllt.  Nach ca. 10min. Deckel drauf und 10min aufn Kopf gedreht. Hebt minimum ein halbes Jahr. 
Mit anderen Partikeln hab ichs noch nicht getestet.
Mais und Weizen lass ich eh grundsätzlich stehen und außer mal paar Tigers nutze ich eh nix anderes. Ab und zu mal Reis aber der Rest ist für meine Zwecke unnötig.


----------

